# Expansion Advice



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all. I have an HO scale, 6X8 oval with 2 sidings (not much going on). I am planning to expand and would like some advice/critique. I have attached two plans, done on Anyrail. I want 2 ovals with a yard and some other trackage, but I do not want to mess with the oval I already have (outside on 1st design, inside on 2nd), as I already have roadbed and all down. I am leaning toward the plan with the yard inside the oval, because I'm afraid of stuff getting knocked off if the yard is on the edge of the table, as in the first design. My only concern with the 2nd design is that it is right at the end of my table, length-wise, and I don't want a loco falling off the table to the concrete floor... On the flip side, the outside yard allows for more tracks to be made inside. 

Additional info: I run mostly steam and need big radius (my 2-10-4 runs fine on 24") and I'm running Digitrax Zypher DCC.

What do you guys think? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Whatever you decide, I personally believe that a 3-foot reach is a tad too far (your interior spurs have sections that look to be 3 feet from any access point).


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

to solve the "loco falling off the table" issues I would suggest putting clear (forget the material) plastic "L" shaped sides that come up at least .5 to 1 inch so if one of your trains happens to unfortunatly decide to come off the tracks and fly twards the edge you have a better chance of saving it from the journey to the floor (ive seen it happen and had one of my cars go to the floor so I know what its like) and Ive had to salvage (from other clubbers) who trains went to the floor and most of those have wound up in the club salvage yard that I use to fix other locos.

so I would think thats your best bet, just remember the longer side should be the side that goes up from the layout as its supposed to be your "wall", I plan to do something like that my self.


as for your layouts, look good but im concerned as it looks (like someone mentioned) you have at least 3 foot of reach at some spots...a bit far IMO but if you have long arms and can reach safely go for it!


----------

